# 13 Year old golden can't walk after kennel stay



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. Sorry you had to find us under such trying circumstances. I know some of our members have resorted to training wheel systems. Hopefully they will chime in.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Does she like to swim?


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

I was also going to suggest swimming. If there are any physical therapy pools around your area for dogs, this could really help her get back a little bit of muscle tone.
Good luck to you!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My senior golden had spondylosis and various spinal issues. Cold laser therapy and acupuncture helped him a lot.
At various times he also was on rimadyl and other anti-iflammatories.
I also would put a heating pad on his hips and used an electric massager to help with his mobility issues.
I hope your girl starts feeling better soon.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

How is her weight? Gaining a couple of pounds can make it hard for Penny to get up.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Another thought along the lines of cold laser, acupuncture, is having her adjusted by an animal chiropractor. It may be as simple as a "pinched nerve" which wouldn't show on an Xray.


----------

